# will leaving only 2-3 days in between fullbody workouts cause damage?



## drizzy94 (Aug 25, 2009)

I am going to be doing a full body workout routine, 2x a week, its called the Ian Duckett Workout, 

now since im in highschool, i have access to weights only on certain days. im bulking within the next month btw. now i will only be able to have 2-3 days in between workouts. like workout on tuesday and then thurssday or friday. is that enough rest. if not, what should i do?

thank you


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 26, 2009)

Depending on what the sessions themselves are actually comprised of, that might be too much rest. I usually only leave a day in between fullbody sessions, same as any other training split.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 26, 2009)

Completely depends on volume, intensity, overlap, stuff like that.

Also, if you're in high school, I'd guess you're doing some other type of sport which also counts as training.  You have to take that into account when you plan out what you want to do.


----------



## drizzy94 (Aug 26, 2009)

well here is the actual workout

ill be staying in the 8-12 rep range for size

I'll be starting the Ian Duckett full body routine on monday. Has anyone ever done it, it looks extremely good, and he gaurantees you'll gain mass on it. Its done twice a week.

Workout 1
Squats
Bench Press
Chins
Close Grip Bench Press
Bent Over Rows
Standing Military Press
Calf Raise

Workout 2
Squats
Bench Press
Deadlifts
Standing Military Press
Weighted Dips
Barbell Curls
Dumbell Shrugs


----------



## T_man (Aug 26, 2009)

How many sets of each?

That looks like a very hard workout tbh. I think after the first 3 or 4 exercises on each day I'd be ready to head home if it was 3 sets each.


----------



## Marat (Aug 26, 2009)

How much experience do you have with weight training?


----------



## drizzy94 (Aug 26, 2009)

ughhh. everyone is saying something bad about the workout. im a beginner with goals for hypertrophy and only have 2 days per week in the gym.


----------



## Marat (Aug 26, 2009)

It's not so much an issue of the workout being bad, it just might not be what is best for you at this time. Also, just convince yourself for a moment that we are not trying to just shoot down whatever you throw at us, we are trying to get you going on the correct path. You don't want to be spinning your wheels like most people do.

Now regarding that program, for you, at this time in your training career:
All that volume will very likely lead to fatigue which will lead to poor form and ultimately injury. It's basically inevitable. 

You need a program that will allow you to learn proper technique and progress logically. 

Hopefully, you are in this for the long haul, and you are not expecting to gain 20lbs by next weekend.  

Something like this maybe more appropriate for you at this time. 

I'm aware that that is a 3x a week split, but I'm sure someone can help you modify it to fit in with your 2x/week schedule.


Here's another good, quick read for you: Patience Young Grasshopper — Patrick Ward, MS CSCS LMT


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 27, 2009)

Totally agree with m11's advice there. Definitely too much volume. That much volume split over 3 sessions a week might be okay, but not two.

The KISS program template is really good and lets you focus on keeping good form, and completing some quality work. If you wanted to do it 2x a week i would simply do just that.

Instead of alternating the sessions as A/B/A B/A/B, just do A/B every week.


----------



## T_man (Aug 27, 2009)

I was going to say the same, I would have suggested a 5x5 programme seeing as you're a beginner but the guys above me are right.

It's not just about doing exercises for every body part in the week, you have to think about your CNS as well when working out, recovery etc. Like Gaz said if it was spread over 3/4 days it would be okay but if you were to do that workout to an adequate intensity, you would see yourself that it would probably be too much and you wouldn't even complete it.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 27, 2009)

And my usual question is...whats your diet look like?


----------

